# Dye sub on Nylon Spandex blend



## kfintoni (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello all,
I have a customer who wants a logo on tank tops she picked up cheap. They are 88%nylon, 12% spandex in a gold color. Is it possible to Dye Sub a black design to these without them melting all over my press. If not does anyone have any other suggestions such as a trasfer or vinyl. The design is a two color design in black and white but she will forgo the white to be able to use the tops. 
Thank you,
Karen in MA


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

Try the one color plastisol transfers from F&M Expressions. $20 setup and .15 each.

Heat Transfers | F&M Expressions | Custom Heat Transfers

They can be pressed much cooler than dye sub transfers (325 F).

-James


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

It should be fine to dye-sub - a lot of swimwear, dancewear and sports garments made with similar type of fabrics. 
It shouldn't melt, but I would suggest printing 1 top and leaving it for a day to see how the print will behaive.
I have printed a lot of similar fabrics and garments successfully, only once I had an issue of the print bleeding out in all directions: it was nice and crisp when applied, but the next day it looked like watercolours on wet paper.

Keep in mind, this type of fabric shrinks. I would recommend to pre/press/pre-shrink the top before applying the design and use tacky dye-sub paper or tacky spray to avoid ghosting.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

One thing to add - you do need to be careful with the temp on this type of fabric or you could have a mess on your hands if it melts. Make sure your press temp is accurate - many are not. Also make sure you test a piece of fabric with the entire test patch covered by paper. There is nothing worse than scraping melted fabric off the press - been there done that and it is an ugly task.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

One thing to add - you do need to be careful with the temp on this type of fabric or you could have a mess on your hands if it melts. Make sure your press temp is accurate - many are not. Also make sure you test a piece of fabric with the entire test patch covered by paper. There is nothing worse than scraping melted fabric off the press - been there done that and it is an ugly task.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Yes, temperature should be about 180-190C - you may need to increase your pressing time to compensate for that. Every time I have to print on fabric/garments I'm not familiar with - I ask for an extra garment so I can make sure all my settings are right.


----------

